# how early



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

how early do pairs usually form?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What do you mean by early? Youll know when they are a pair. They only apir off for breeding time. If you have to just swimming around together and split up every once and awhile thats normal P behaviour, if they swim around the nest as a pair than thats what you have.


----------

